# Indiana Trail riders



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

HELLO!

How close are you to Greene Sullivan?! My barn is like a stone throw away from the entrance to an orange trail.

I LIVE in Greene Sullivan on horseback all spring and all summer and most of winter.


Only I ride by myself about 99.9 percent of the time.


----------



## BabyDoll (Jan 16, 2009)

I live in Bicknell (Knox county) south of green/sullivan. It takes us maybe 30 min to get there. We are planing to go camping there more this summer. Are you interested in comming for our club meeting we have couples from oden area and sullivan, wont be trails like the SF but we have a nice group. Let me know and I will give you the info.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Sure? Hahaha, I don't own a horse trailer just a horse but I'd love the info! 

I ride alone because all my friends have kids now and no one had time to do anything so it's just me and my ole man.


----------



## BabyDoll (Jan 16, 2009)

Right now everyone comes to my place in Bicknell, But Maybe we can meet up at G/S SF sometime.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey guys (gals . I'm in southern Indiana, close to Louisville. I just got my horse, so I haven't been out on the trails yet. Plus, I won't have a trailer until August. But we have horse trails in the Clark State Forest and at Deam Lake, so if you're ever down this way let me know. I'm sure I'll be getting around more once I have a trailer.


----------



## BabyDoll (Jan 16, 2009)

My family and I are going to Green/Sullivan this weekend. Our trail club is meeting on Sat in day ride parking area at 3 if they show up. Rissa are you going to ride this weekend?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

l am off Sunday. I have to work Friday and Saturday though.

I'll be out in Greene Sullivan tomorrow, and then again on Sunday.

Emily will be riding Keegan out there on Monday.


----------



## INAppy (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi, I ride all over Indiana and surrounding states. My favorite place to ride in Indiana is Hickory Ridge or Blackwell in Hoosier National. Great riding. 
I too am running out of friends to ride with due to home/work committments. Always looking for some one to go riding with.


----------

